# south africa,gotta love it(",)



## canabiscorpse (Oct 29, 2007)

okay so guys,i hve found so much shit out since using this site...
i mean absolutely everyone is just too helpful for words 
but
i haven't made any goofdie buddies...
who wants to be my friend?


haha im so lame
peace love and prosperity


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 29, 2007)

peace and love... even to the airport security guy who tried to jack me for some cash at the international airport in Johannesburg  .... i prevailed with a pocket full of loot!


----------



## canabiscorpse (Oct 30, 2007)

ahoy mr marijuana mesiah...
shit you post alot on here...
gimme a shout and we can talk bongs pipes and spliffs...
ahoy man thanx 4 the mail.much appreciated


----------



## tckfui (Oct 30, 2007)

yea I know what youre saying man, theres alot of really cool people here, but I thought I would have met one real friend. you know? besides crack... I mean.. sweet sweet marry


----------



## canabiscorpse (Oct 31, 2007)

oh dear mary jane
you do need a flame
to keep me sane
i have nothing but sweet mary jane

haha i do i do i do ooohhh

go ben harper and orange juice
ahoys


----------

